
HN Podcast #1: Kickstarter, Raspberry Pi, And Instagram - jazzychad
http://hnpod.com/episodes/kickstarter-raspberry-pi-instagram?hn=1
======
olalonde
Feature request: could you upload the podcasts as videos with a still image on
YouTube? It would improve the UX and help with discoverability.

Google gives some easy ways to do it:
[http://www.google.com.hk/m/search?q=mp3%20to%20youtube&c...](http://www.google.com.hk/m/search?q=mp3%20to%20youtube&client=mobile-360)

~~~
RegEx
Truth be told, I use YouTube to listen more than I do to watch.

~~~
pestaa
Same here. I often take advantage of the playlist feature and listen to songs,
at least those not monetized upon yet.

------
AlexMuir
I've had the iTunes link approved. It's now on the site, but for anyone who
missed it:

<http://itunes.apple.com/gb/podcast/hnpod/id521083409#>

~~~
spoiledtechie
Can you please post on the Zune Market place as well?

~~~
AlexMuir
Sorry, I've tried. I found nothing searching for Zune Marketplace. Then I
searched around and found this page - <http://social.zune.net/podcasts/> but
it says "Sorry, the requested page is not available in your region." I clicked
'Sign in' and tried to create an account but it's just redirecting me in an
endless loop. Feel free to submit the RSS through your own account if that's
possible.

~~~
blntechie
If you've still trouble with it, I've submitted the RSS. Usually it's reviewed
and appears in marketplace after few days. Still then users can just add the
RSS in the podcasts section of the Zune player.

------
cicloid
Had a fuzzy feeling when I started playing it and Orbital is playing as the
intro for the podcast.

And suddenly I was in the 90's, seeing Angelina Jolie during the movie
Hackers.

Subtle touch at least on the nostalgic side.

~~~
biafra
So opening song really is from the movie! I felt the same :-)

~~~
cicloid
yeah, but don't let the RIAA know about it...

------
jazzychad
c.f. Alex's idea to start this podcast 3 days ago -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3848892>

A big thanks to Alex for getting this together so fast and for hosting a great
first show. It was a lot of fun to be on.

~~~
AlexMuir
Thanks Chad. I thoroughly enjoyed it, and it'll be a pleasure to have you back
on a future show.

------
ChrisNorstrom
_"Can you bear my Northern English accent?"_

Your Northern English Accent sounds very professional. Like a BBC news
correspondent. Don't ever worry about it. Accents in general stand out and
make a person very memorable.

~~~
MartinCron
I find it very helpful when the voice talent of a podcast consists of
different accents, or at least very different voices so you can tell the
speakers apart and get a sense of distinct personalities.

One of my favorite thing about the Tested.com podcast is Gary Whitta's
Southern English accent.

~~~
mise
Good point. I listened to several episodes of This Developer's Life before
realising there were two presenters involved.

Maybe I'm just slow :P

------
swlkr
This podcast is amazing. Exactly the type of news I want to hear. Just in case
you don't check hn every day (or even every couple of days) this podcast has
you covered.

------
AlexMuir
The French startup I referred to as a forerunner to Kickstarter is Crowdspirit
- <http://www.crunchbase.com/company/crowdspirit>

------
cameronv
Any chance of a write-up on how you managed to get this together so fast? Id
especially like to know the software used and how you managed to get organise
the guest speakers as the time zone difference must have been a challenge. 3
days for this an impressive feat and I will definitely be a regular listener.

~~~
mmahemoff
As one of the guests, I have to say I was equally impressed with Alex's quick
work. I'll leave it to Alex to explain the process.

------
mey
Added to PocketCast on my phone. (Highly recommend that app for both video and
audio casts. All I had to do was do a search for HNPod and it quickly found
the stream and added it to my subscriptions.) (For the lazy
<http://pocketcasts.com/>)

------
nextparadigms
I'd prefer a video podcast, even if there's just talking involved. I can't
just listen to something anymore, because I'd have to do something else in the
same time, and then I won't be able to focus on listening. With video I can
just watch it.

~~~
rcfox
Try working on a spatial problem. I can't listen to podcasts while writing
code, but I can while laying out a PCB.

Drawing or doing a jigsaw puzzle might work too.

~~~
AlexMuir
Or cleaning. On the rare occasion when I clean the house, I find a podcast
lets me drift right off.

~~~
MartinCron
Podcasts make cooking and cleaning and yardwork so much more bearable for me.
Sometimes I get completely engrossed and wind up doing a far deeper clean than
necessary just to have an excuse to continue listening.

But I absolutely can't code while listening to people speaking, my brain is
just too old for that.

------
K2h
I had previously registered for the email notification, and I received the
notification at 9:28 PDT this morning. It's inspiring to see how fast you took
this from idea to implementation. Well done.

------
tambourine_man
Great initiative, looking forward to new shows.

PS: the site is broken on my iPhone, the absolutely positioned bottom links
cover the top ones.

------
johnrob
Great idea. Not only does this make for good audio content while I work, it's
a godsend for when I'm driving. Thank you.

------
johanl
It would be nice if one could listen directly in the browser, maybe using the
<audio>-tag and an .ogg version?

------
helipad
Kudos on getting decent audio. Are you using a Rode Podcaster? I'd love to try
one.

I've had to unsubscribe to countless podcasts with decent content just because
they didn't invest the £100-200 on a decent microphone & pop filter.

As you can probably tell yourself, it's harder when the guests don't have
decent mics, but a good first effort.

~~~
ismarc
I'd like to apologize for the echo from my side. I have a quality mic, but had
to change rooms at the last second and didn't realize the acoustics were that
bad or I would have tweaked the sensitivity or grabbed a more forgiving mic.

------
MartinCron
Anyone with an iOS device who is new to listening to Podcasts, I strongly
suggest buying the Podcaster app. It's just a few bucks and about 100 times
nicer than using iTunes on the phone or on the desktop.

Yes, I know that "better than iTunes" damning with faint praise.

~~~
jcurbo
Just about anything is better than the built in. I use Instacast myself.

------
pavel_lishin
Despite this not being in iTunes yet, you can still subscribe by going to
"Advanced" -> "Subscribe to Podcast" and pasting the RSS feed:
<http://www.hnpod.com/episodes.rss>

~~~
ZanderEarth32
Awesome! I was browsing Downcast to see if this was up yet but no luck, but
now subscribed manually.

------
mcrider
I've added it to Flapcast, in case anyone uses it:
<http://flapcast.com/index.php/podcasts/podcastInfo/4592>

~~~
AlexMuir
Thanks, I had no idea there were so many outlets!

------
ddw
I really enjoyed this. It's short and doesn't meander with stupid jokes or
idle chatter. Good work, especially by the moderator. Can't wait for the next
one.

------
devinfoley
Thanks for doing this. I'll be a regular listener.

------
Epicmaster
Yes! This is what we needed this whole time! thanks!

------
ndubya
Anyway you can add this to Stitcher?

------
littledude
anyone got another link? server down for me

~~~
AlexMuir
I broke it. redeploying now.

------
jgmmo
Honestly I think TechZingLive is way better. They talk startups, tech, and
every week talk about some of the biggest HN stories.

~~~
johns
Needless comparison. There's no limit on the number of podcasts there can be.
It's the first one. Give it a chance to find its legs.

~~~
jgmmo
There is, however, a limit to the number of podcast I can listen to.

I simply wanted to voice my opinion that I choose a different podcast over
this one for the same subject area - and I thought this was worth say publicly
because there are others out there that maybe don't know about the other
podcast and could benefit from my mentioning them. That is all.

~~~
gruseom
You could mention the other podcast without dissing this one on the first day
of its existence. The thing barely exists yet.

------
fromhet
This is a nice idea, and I'm sorry for being so negative, but: isn't this just
a summary of HN news & comments, but in audio and we can't vote and most of us
will already know the subjects (since we have read the links on HN)?

